# Cain's BBQ Spice



## dirt guy

A few weeks back one of the members here posted that Cain's was no longer making BBQ spices. I did some homework and found out this is not the case.

Cain's Coffee (and spice) Company was purchased by Sara Lee Corp. several years ago. They have since been aquired by Farmer Brothers Coffee Company. They are still in business and still using Cain's branding.

This is a copy of correspondence I had with my local Cain's sales rep.
Cain's Barbecue Spice comes in (4) four different sizes:
24 oz. $5.52
7 pound $18.65
25 pound $58.71
50 pound $105.37



Cains also carrys "Gourmet Hickory Rub" in (2) sizes:
7 pound $23.82
25 pound $79.34


Prices may vary from the time this e mail is sent out. If I can be of help on these spices, or any Cain's, Superior, McGarvey or Farmer Brothers product feel free to give me a call. If I fail to answer leave me a message and I will return your call quicker than I sent you this information.


Thanks,
Ron Roberson
Enid, Oklahoma
Hope this helps some of you out.


----------



## mballi3011

thanks there Bruce for the link. Now have you tried it?? I guess so or you wouldn't know what happened to them. So is it any good and is that the only way to get it online??


----------



## dirt guy

I use it interchangeably with Head Country.  I have a slight preference for the Head Country Rub.  It usually depends on my mood at the time or what's in the cabinet.  

My brother's competition rub is a combination of the two AND, just like Col. Sanders, eleven other secret herbs and spices.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm probably a little wierd.  I don't think I've tried a rub or bbq spice that I have just hated.


----------



## smoke farmer

I had it in one of my smokes with a Q/View a few weeks ago and JLB hadn't seen it in a long time and thought they must have went out of business.I got him hooked up with 4 jars I sent him in the mail,he is now a happy camper.


----------



## zacharyroche

hello i am currently in the navy and thinking about starting a bbq restaurant and was wondering if there was any discounts or specials i could get... my family used cains in their restaurant and i am wanting to get it back up and running... my email is [email protected]

thank you.

Zachary Roche


----------



## gary leah stout

was hoping you could tell us how to get some cains bbq spice


----------



## steven4771

WalMart still sells it in Stillwater, OK


----------



## sprky

Wally world sells it here as well, just saw it yesterday.


----------



## dirt guy

I spoke to Mr. Roberson this week.  He asked me to update this posting.  By company policy, he is unable to service anyone outside of the northwest Oklahoma area.  If anyone is looking to purchase Cain's spices, they should find the *FARMER BROTHER'S COFFE *sales representative in your area.  It should be an easy Google search.  Cains was purchased by Farmers and is now the sole source outside of what is stocked in your local stores.  Contacting your grocer and asking them to stock the Cain's spices may be another alternative.


----------



## berdette

Is it only in oklahoma that sells cains barbq spice?


----------



## dirt guy

No, they are nationwide.    Just check with your local *Farmers Brothers Coffee* rep.  They were part of the Sara Lee corporate structure.  But, I think they have been sold once again.  My experience with buying the large containers at the grocery store or Wal-Mart is that much of the time the container has been on the shelf too long.  It is no longer fresh or the spice has solidified within the container.


----------



## flash

Dirt Guy said:


> No, they are nationwide.    Just check with your local *Farmers Brothers Coffee* rep.  They were part of the Sara Lee corporate structure.  But, I think they have been sold once again.  My experience with buying the large containers at the grocery store or Wal-Mart is that much of the time the container has been on the shelf too long.  It is no longer fresh or the spice has solidified within the container.


Not so sure about that. I have never seen it in Florida. Atleast not yet.


----------



## jsalmon

i would love to place an order we ran out of the cains bbq spice and we love it our store dont carry it anymore and we want some, it you could help me with a website or a link to were i can order it i would greatly appreciate it.

               thank you Julie Salmon

[email protected]


----------



## dirt guy

>>Not so sure about that. I have never seen it in Florida. Atleast not yet.

Do you have a Farmer Brothers Coffee rep?  

>>our store dont carry it anymore and we want some,

A smoking buddy said that Sara Lee still owned them.  You could probably contact them through their website to find out where it can be purchased near you.


----------



## flash

Dirt Guy said:


> >>Not so sure about that. I have never seen it in Florida. Atleast not yet.
> 
> Do you have a Farmer Brothers Coffee rep?
> 
> >>our store dont carry it anymore and we want some,
> 
> A smoking buddy said that Sara Lee still owned them.  You could probably contact them through their website to find out where it can be purchased near you.


 I don't drink coffee so not even sure if we have a Farmer's Brother ??


----------



## pfocke

would you please give me your reps. contact info I would like to order some bbq spice from him? I live in northern Oklahoma and would like to get it in bulk, Thanks for your help, Paul Focke


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.farmerbros.com/products-solutions/culinary-offerings/


----------



## bayou bill

What is the link,telephone  #, address to get Cains BBQ spice?

[email protected]


----------



## dirt guy

As stated earlier, my local rep.  requested I not give out his info.  However, if you contact Farmer Brothers directly, I'm sure they will be happy to oblige....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.farmerbros.com/contact-us/

800-735-2878


----------



## ribs rubbing

I am having a hard time finding where to get the 7 lb. of Cain;s Barbecue Spice.  I also live in Oklahoma  and need to get some to do some holiday smoking.  Your response would be greatly appreciated.   I am also looking for a rub called Southwest barbecue Rub.  It was available thru United Supermarkets before they were bought out by Homeland and have tried a few other chains but is unavailable through the warehouses these supermarkets are using.  Any suggestions on that would also be appreciated.

Thans


----------



## jwbtulsa

I've seen Cains BBQ spice at Reasor's in Tulsa and Jenks. The market in Jenks had a large assortment of Cains spices.


----------



## jwbtulsa

Walmart Neighborhood Market. 81st and Sheridan, Tulsa, OK. 12 oz, $4.38. 













image.jpg



__ jwbtulsa
__ Dec 10, 2012


----------



## michael butler

Hi, I am trying to find where to purchase Cain's Meat Seasoning with tenderizer, the plain Cain's tenderizer and Cain's white pepper in bulk.  I used to get it from a local Cain's coffee rep, but they no longer service our area.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Mike Butler


----------



## jwbtulsa

Saw both at in our markets in Tulsa but the 12oz is the biggest size they would offer.


----------



## gummiebear

This morning 6/13/13 I bought a 7 Lb Gourmet Hickory Rub for $34.07 from Farmers Brothers. Seamed high to me? Is there anyplace I can buy it at a lower price? I live in KC Mo. Jim Larimore


----------



## gummiebear

Try Farmers Brothers


----------



## trtok

Can you please send me the name and number of your cains distributor sales rep???? I have not been able to locate one....thanks so much


----------



## kenneth a baker

Cain's also used to make a fantastic Blackened seasoning they labeled as "Cain's Cajun-Style Fish Seasoning."  Is that still available?  If so, how can I get some?


----------



## hungryfatboy

Thanks for your research and report!!!  Tickled it's not gone forever.  That would be disastrous!


----------



## vickiem58

I can find the "Cain's BBQ Spice at most any local store here in OKC. 

Does anyone know where I can find the Cain's Gourmet Hickory Rub?


----------



## vickiem58

Ron, I would like more information on getting some of the Cain's Gourmet Hickory Rub and Seasoning, as we are getting pretty low and have lots of brisket smoking to do.


----------

